# meaningful and sustainable  jobs



## guniang

Witam,
Jak przetłumaczyć 'sustainable' w powyższym zdaniu?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Brak kontekstu z którego możnaby wywnioskować co „sustainable” miałoby oznaczać.


----------



## guniang

Cały paragraf:

Through this project, we wish to enable the social economic businesses to adapt swiftly to changing social economic circumstances.
The final goal is to create ‘meaningful and sustainable tailor-made jobs’.
By extension, the goal is to create jobs for disadvantaged groups, both in social economy businesses and regular businesses.

Dziękuję


----------



## Ben Jamin

guniang said:


> Cały paragraf:
> 
> Through this project, we wish to enable the social economic businesses to adapt swiftly to changing social economic circumstances.
> The final goal is to create ‘meaningful and sustainable tailor-made jobs’.
> By extension, the goal is to create jobs for disadvantaged groups, both in social economy businesses and regular businesses.
> 
> Dziękuję



Trudno znaleźć dokładne odpowiedniki. Ja bym napisał: Celem jest stworzenie dopasowanych do potrzeb, pożytecznych i długofalowych stanowisk pracy. 
Może ktoś potrafi lepiej to przetłumaczyć.


----------



## guniang

Dziękuję raz jeszcze!


----------



## Ben Jamin

guniang said:


> Dziękuję raz jeszcze!


Małe uzupełnienie:
Celem jest stworzenie dopasowanych do potrzeb, pożytecznych i długofalowych stanowisk pracy *dla upośledzonych grup społecznych*.


----------



## guniang

Też myślałam o "grupach upośledzonych społecznie", ale w końcu "disadvantaged groups" przetłumaczyłam jako "grupy wykluczone społecznie".

Pozdrawiam!


----------



## Ben Jamin

guniang said:


> Też myślałam o "grupach upośledzonych społecznie", ale w końcu "disadvantaged groups" przetłumaczyłam jako "grupy wykluczone społecznie".
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Czy "grupy wykluczone społecznie" to przyjęty termin socjologiczny? Jeżeli nie, to nie użyłbym go, gdyż "wykluczenie" jest czymś innym, o wiele silniejszym niż upośledzenie, i nie oddaje znaczenia oryginału. Wykluczony to byłoby 'excluded'.


----------



## BezierCurve

Może "znajdujące się w niekorzystnej sytuacji społecznej"? "Upośledzone" jest zdaje się nie PC.


----------



## guniang

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy "grupy wykluczone społecznie" to przyjęty termin socjologiczny? Jeżeli nie, to nie użyłbym go, gdyż "wykluczenie" jest czymś innym, o wiele silniejszym niż upośledzenie, i nie oddaje znaczenia oryginału. Wykluczony to byłoby 'excluded'.



Ważna uwaga, dziękuję!


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Może "znajdujące się w niekorzystnej sytuacji społecznej"? "Upośledzone" jest zdaje się nie PC.


Masz na myśli 'upośledzonych umysłowo'. Żeby nie było nieporozumień dodałem 'społecznie', czyli, że upośledzenie jest czymś co narzucają inni.
Z drugiej strony dlaczego mamy sobie dawać dyktować fanatykom poprawności politycznej. Przeczytaj rozdział karizela eufemizmu czyli "*Euphemisms treadmill"* artykułu o eufemizmach:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euphemisms.


----------



## kknd

nie bądźmy też fundamentalistami: nie jestem za poprawnością polityczną, ale powinniśmy zaznaczać, że dany przykład jet poprawny politycznie lub nie (ma swój taki a taki pp. odpowiednik lub nie). decyzję o wyborze zostawmy użytkownikowi.


----------

